# MTNL 3G Data Card in Delhi



## rishitells (Sep 30, 2011)

Hii guys.. I was searching for the best available wireless net connection in Delhi and came across the MTNL 3G Data Card, which has pretty attractive tariff plans (Rs. 650 for 2 GB, 850 for 5 GB!). Is there anyone using it? I heard that MTNL after sale service is quiet poor. But looking at the product, it seems quiet impressive, and it has the cheapest tariffs, too! Should I go for it? and if anyone having it, can u tell what all will I require to buy it? Since I am from Outside Delhi and studying here, so no permanent address in Delhi.


----------



## Vedanta (Oct 5, 2011)

Hii.. same question here.. was looking for MTNL 3G Jaddo card.. but not sure about the speeds, and services. Can anyone suggest? plzzz... I badly need it!


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2011)

The speed mostly depends on the area where you are living. But if you have full tower then you'll 200+ KBps downloading speed or may be somewhat more or less. After sale service is not very good at all. If you face any problem you have to go to sanchar hat for that. Thankfully the head of the sanchar hat in my area knew me well so he use to solve my problem soon. Customes care don't know a $hit about anything so calling them is waste of time. Now the plans are awesome. 4500 Rs for 6 month unlimited plan you can't ask for more. I actually downloaded more than 2TB in 6 months. Now there comes another problem that it will automatically disconnects after 2GB usage and I did't found any solution for that. Tried many tricks but all in vain. If you download a lot its for you or look elsewhere.


----------



## rishitells (Oct 11, 2011)

hey thanks for the info.. today I purchased Micromax 310G 3G Modem along with Airtel sim for tryout, and it easily crossing 340 Kbps!  really happy with the speeds and the product till now. 
Will buy MTNL sim soon... also.. since MMX 310 is max 3.6 Mbps, I wonder if normally the speeds ever cross this? Should I have bought the card with 7.2 limit?


----------



## Vedanta (Oct 11, 2011)

340 Mbps! Awesome!
For how much have u bought?


----------



## Krow (Oct 11, 2011)

^It's 340 kBps, not MBps.


----------



## Vedanta (Oct 11, 2011)

oh, it was a typing mistake 
anyway is there any ISP (3g) whose speeds are crossing 3.6 kbps?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2011)

Vedanta said:


> oh, it was a typing mistake
> anyway is there any ISP (3g) whose speeds are crossing 3.6 kbps?



I guess photon+ provides 21mbps services also.


----------

